# [A] Taerar - Ignis Draconis sucht...



## Belucci (14. Dezember 2007)

Ignis Draconis (Allianz) WANTS You... 

Wir - die Gilde Ignis Draconis - sind auf dem besten Wege dahin uns vor Mount Hyjial zu erklimmen und uns vor den Toren Illidans zu formieren und Illidan mal ordendlich die Meinung zu geigen. 
Zur Verstärkung unserer Truppe suchen wir aktuell: 

1 Druide 
1 Warrior 
1 Schamanen 
1 Priest 
1 Warlock 
1 Rogue 
1 Paladin 
1 Mage 
1 Hunter 

Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, so zögere nicht Ingame Belucci anzusprechen um weitere Informationen zu bekommen oder hinterlasse ihm eine Nachricht hier im Forum oder in diesem Thread. 

Wir freuen uns drauf dich kennenzulernen. 

Ignis Draconis


----------



## Belucci (17. Dezember 2007)

*push* noch immer aktuell!!

Text geändert by Belucci


----------



## Belucci (25. Dezember 2007)

*edit*

suche noch aktuell... *push*


----------



## Belucci (2. Januar 2008)

*Update*

suchen neue klassen, post oben aktuallisiert!!!

*push*


----------

